# How did Alice.......



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

The live in housekeeper on the Brady Bunch get around for errands? I mean, you only ever saw one car. (The Station Wagon).


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2008)

etexas said:


> The live in housekeeper on the Brady Bunch get around for errands? I mean, you only ever saw one car. (The Station Wagon).



She borrowed Marsha's bike.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 2, 2008)

She walked of course! Then Sam the butcher would give her a ride home.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > The live in housekeeper on the Brady Bunch get around for errands? I mean, you only ever saw one car. (The Station Wagon).
> ...


No way! Remember, Marsha was the "Golden Child", it would have to have been Jan's! Cindy's would have been WAY too small.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2008)

"Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!"


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> "Marsha, Marsha, Marsha!"


That's right Brother....even Alice knew that! She would ever have touched that bike!


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> Are you guys kidding? She stole money from Mike Brady's wallet at night (he always left it in the infamous den) and paid Bobby to run her errands.


 Nice!


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you for the addition to my poll Josh! It is a DISTINCT possibility.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> No problem. I'm the PB Peon. I do what I can.


You are not a Peon, you "done" got promoted! Did Rich give you a raise?


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> I'm not _a_ Peon, I"m _the_ Peon. The Puritanboard Peon. Check out my user title. And yes, I was promoted from buzzing-annoyance-in-your-ear to Peon. No monetary raise. Just less trampling, etc.


Sorry I missed that definite article! Glad there is less trampling though!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> No problem. I'm the PB Peon. I do what I can.



From Super Moderator to Administrator to Peon in only two days! 

Wow!


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > joshua said:
> ...


JOSHUA! I am SO going to GET you!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2008)

etexas said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> Are you threatening me? I'm the Peon in this outfit!


Chuckle! No.....no threats my Friend. #1 I kind of like it. Has a nice ring. #2 Rich could have done worse!


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> Okay, so me and the Admins had a talk...and I reduced your user title. It's still fitting.


I so dig it Brother!


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> Don't make us bring out the fly swatter, BOY!


----------



## Herald (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't you guys know anything? She was dating David Cassidy from the Partridge Family and he gave her rides.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Don't you guys know anything? She was dating David Cassidy from the Partridge Family and he gave her rides.


NO way Bill! David was way to cool to hang with Alice! Besides....she was Sam the Butchers main "squeeze"! He would have gone ballistic!


----------



## Herald (Apr 2, 2008)

etexas said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you guys know anything? She was dating David Cassidy from the Partridge Family and he gave her rides.
> ...



I'm telling you...that's what happened! Danny Bonnaduci introduced them.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > North Jersey Baptist said:
> ...


Well......if Danny was involved, anything could happen.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 2, 2008)

If you guys knew the secret backstory to the Bradys that is hidden in my mind...you would know that Alice rode a Harley Davidson Road King with Ape Hanger Handlebars.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

Richard King said:


> If you guys knew the secret backstory to the Bradys that is hidden in my mind...you would know that Alice rode a Harley Davidson Road King with Ape Hanger Handlebars.


No way Dude! Alice was not cool enough to have a Harley! If she had been she would not have stuck around the lame Bradys!


----------



## Richard King (Apr 2, 2008)

etexas said:


> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> > If you guys knew the secret backstory to the Bradys that is hidden in my mind...you would know that Alice rode a Harley Davidson Road King with Ape Hanger Handlebars.
> ...



I hope I am not blowing her assignment but she was working undercover. 
It is a whole BATF thing I can't go into but when it comes to alcohol tobacco and firearms let me just say Mr. and Mrs. Brady had to have extra income with all those brats running around.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

Richard King said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Richard King said:
> ...


You know, Mr. Brady did do pretty good for himself, decent house, food and clothes for all the kids, wife did not work.......hmmmmmm. Architect my foot! I think your right! He had some "side biz".


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

I am taking my alloted *BUMP* given the fact I feel this is a VERY important issue, and there are a lot of things we need to get to the bottom of here! Hear me people! No laughing smiling or joking around. This is IMPORTANT!


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> Clearly, the option I put forth is the most favored.


OK Alice might have ganked some bread from Mike, but are you sure he kept the wallet in the living room? Who does that? Why not the bedroom?


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

And you totally messed my poll! "Fer SHAME!"


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

His LAIR!!!!


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> Excuse me, are you buzzing in my ear (a.k.a. falsely accusing me)?


I "ain't" never falsely accused Brethren.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> No problem. I'm the PB Peon. I do what I can.



 Awww, no you're not.


----------



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

danmpem said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > No problem. I'm the PB Peon. I do what I can.
> ...


Careful man! Look what he did to my user title! It was worse before!


----------



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

joshua said:


> Okay, so me and the Admins had a talk...and I reduced your user title. It's still fitting.


Josh......I want my user title back! Shoot! I liked it!


----------



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

joshua said:


> I didn't change. Which means, if I didn't, Papa Bear did. What Papa Bear does, I don't change. You'll have to ask him.


I'l ask him!


----------



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

joshua said:


> I didn't change. Which means, if I didn't, Papa Bear did. What Papa Bear does, I don't change. You'll have to ask him.


OK I sent a PM to Papa...maybe I will get my Bzzzz back!


----------



## etexas (Apr 5, 2008)

Small Birthday gift to myself here. For the PB weekend warriors, I give my "Bunch" thread a final bump. People, I really as serious, what was the deal with Alice and "point A to Point B"????????


----------



## etexas (Apr 15, 2008)

Final Bump In Honor of Silly Poll Day on The PB! I say without any SHAME this poll wins hand DOWN for silliness.....it is about the Brady Bunch.......nuff said


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 15, 2008)

etexas said:


> Final Bump In Honor of Silly Poll Day on The PB! I say without any SHAME this poll wins hand DOWN for silliness.....it is about the Brady Bunch.......nuff said



You could always start a new poll on the Partridge Family. That was about the same time as Brady Bunch wasn't it. In my humble opinion, as I recall, an even sillier show!


----------



## etexas (Apr 15, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Final Bump In Honor of Silly Poll Day on The PB! I say without any SHAME this poll wins hand DOWN for silliness.....it is about the Brady Bunch.......nuff said
> ...


No way! The Patridge "Fam" were sort of hip in a way....there was NOTHING hip about the Brady's!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 15, 2008)

etexas said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



Perhaps, we should have a poll on which show was hipper!


----------



## etexas (Apr 15, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Presbyterian Deacon said:
> ...


Go for it Brother! Your idea......your baby. (By the way, have you bothered to vote on this poll yet.)


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 15, 2008)

etexas said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



I did vote, I think first day you posted. Kept my remarks to myself though. I think she stole money from Mr. Brady's wallet.


----------



## etexas (Apr 15, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Presbyterian Deacon said:
> ...


 ACTUALLY! That was the theory of Brother Josh! He sort of "added" that to the choices! Shhhh.....don't tell him....but I am coming to this theory as well! I just don't want Josh to get a big head for coming up with it!


----------

